# Singleton should get 36 minutes a game!!



## ClipsBetterthanLakes (Aug 15, 2005)

Here's what I think, clipper fans and the team has put too much emphasis on Corey's absence. I know he's a great player, but I have always thought we have others who can step up. The reason players become STAR players is because they get the time to play and play a lot, shoot, dribble and NBA action. Let's face it Kobe scores 50 points a game, beause he shoots from 35 to 40 shots a game. 

I believe James Singleston could easily fill Corey's role and actually possible have less turnovers and get more rebounds. The only thing I would worry about is that he would get in foul trouble a lot. But Coach Dunleavy should play JAMES SINGLETON 36 minutes to 40 minutes a game and just let him play. He can get his 20 points 12 boards a game and give the team a boost. I also love this Ewing kid, I would trade livingston in a heart beat for Artest, since Ewing has been such a suprise. 

So again, James Singleton, of course will make his errors on the court, but just let him play and he will match the production of Corey and Simmons of last year.

My starting line up looks like this.
Cassell PG
Mobley SG
Singleton SF
Brand PF
Kaman C

Trade Livingston for Artest and make and with a healthy Maggette back in 2 months, we make the playoffs. That's right, I like EWING over Livingston. 

I also believe we should give Wilcox minutes and if makes errors, big damn deal!! Let him play and get his confidence back!!!!!!!!

WE HAVE A GREAT TEAM! I think it comes down to coach dunleavy making the right rotations!!! BOTTOM LINE.

Please cut Walter Mcarty, he shouldn't be playing at all and keep letting that Ndong play more. He's great shooter!!!!!!!!!!

WHO THINKS JAMES SINGLETON SHOULD PLAY MAJOR MINUTES?


----------



## Serg LeMagnifique (Aug 23, 2005)

I also think that Singleton should play more. This has been quite puzzling to me. Every time he's played he has contributed to the team. He play major minutes the first 2 games of the season and posted great numbers. I know that his minutes where going to go down once Corey came back to the team, but what's the reason he hasn't gotten more minutes since Corey's latest injury?????

I also agreed with you on Ewing. Up to now he's played better than Livingston both offensively and defensively. Since the year started I've said that Shaun needs to work more on his shooting. If you look at the past few games, opposing players are daring him to shoot. We all know that he is a great passer, but if you can't shoot you're not going to have an impact on the game. This is also why Shaun and Cassel can't be on the floor at the same time. If you don't think this is true look at how hessitent he looks when he has the space to shoot. If he want's to be a star in this league he better work more on his game or 5 years we're going to be comparing him to Lamar Odom, a lot of potential but hasn't quite live to the expectations and all of this because they can't hit the open jay...


----------



## ClipsBetterthanLakes (Aug 15, 2005)

James Singleton can be a star in this league!!!!!

In reality any younger player can get up and throw the ball down, but he actually gets way up!!
Here's the icing on the cake, his jump shot has looked very good! He really impressed me tonight. I think he could turn into a Scottie Pippen type player, he just needs minutes!!!!!!!! He is also a team player and very unselfish!

If I was coach Dunleavy, I'm going to say this is why we brought you over, you are going to be a star in this league, you will excel Simmons, Ross and Z. Singleton is AWESOME!

Trade Livingston for ARTEST!!!!!!!!!!!!! Keep our Duke players (Ewing, Brand and Mags)
We can say we didnt keep Livingston, beause he should have went and played for coach K. haha


----------



## leidout (Jul 13, 2005)

Sad to say it, but this year i've been seeing more flash than substance from Livingston (kind of like Miles was). I wouldn't like it, but using him as trade bait may make the most sense, i'd rather have someone like Pierce than Artest though.


----------



## ClipOre4Life (Oct 25, 2005)

Don't trade Livingston unless you're getting young talent back in return.


----------



## Wilmatic2 (Oct 30, 2005)

Do not trade Shaun you silly rabbit.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

I agree that Singleton needs more playing time. Him and Ross right now should split all of the time at F. Singleton is a realy gifted athlete who know also how to play the game of basketball well. When he is on the court he gives it his all. How many tip dunk has he had? Seems like he gets 1 a game.


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Singleton doesn't seem to confident in his shots most of the time, we all know he can shoot, he knows he can shoot, so why isn't he confident in his own shot?


----------



## jcwla (Jul 3, 2005)

i  james


----------



## El chido (Dec 21, 2005)

Who ever wants to trade livingston must be out of their minds.
First you have to remember that it took kobe a few years to improve in his shooting.
Second livingston has the skills, all he needs is more experience, and the way that he gets experience is by staying healthy and playing more minutes.
So it is wrong to give up on livingston so early in his carrer.
You have to admit that he is looking for other ways to score and he needs to continue to learn new ways to score, either by posting up, foul line or driving to the hole using his speed.


----------



## ClipsBetterthanLakes (Aug 15, 2005)

Im so amazed how everyone thinks Shaun is the savior for our team and future. Playing the game, is about winning and losing. Why should we always look toward the future to win. Trade Shaun for ARTEST, would be a great trade and make us a contender. We don't need Shaun for scoring and I think Cassell and Ewing can carry the point guard load.

Shaun has been a bust so far and that's because he doesnt have an NBA body. I mean, he blew the game for us against the Lakers, turned into a LOSS!!!!!!!

I say trade him for ARTEST and we start winning right away and possibly contend for the western pacific title.


----------



## joe shmoe (Dec 16, 2005)

^^^^ you're right about shaun not having a nba body, i hope he doesn't get seriously hurt again. but i don't think they should trade him. give him another year you never know, it takes high schoolers a few years before they make a difference for a team. but he needs some muscle/weight to his frame badly, in the worst way.



and they might have a diamond in the rough in singleton. he just needs the minutes.


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

yea he has a nose for the ball and i like him, i like his play alot , maybe he needs to improve his 

shooting, but just his rebounding helps the team a whole lot 

and one quick word about Livingston....i havent been a fan of his since they drafted him.....

but i think if a team would want him....i say trade him...HE IS NOT THE FUTURE OF THIS FRANCHISE

or i atleast hope he isnt.....Elton should be given that title....then work from their...

not Shawn...am i wrong??????


----------



## Serg LeMagnifique (Aug 23, 2005)

Common guys, I didn't say we should trade Livingston. The thing I didn't get and I've been saying since the begining of the season, is that when he was hurt, the majority of the people here and in the media, where saying that the clippers were playing great without Livingston. Also that the clippers were going to be a better team once he got back. Everyone, well atleast the majority was hiping him too much. He does see the court very well but without a shot he's not going to do much.


----------



## ClipsBetterthanLakes (Aug 15, 2005)

Back to the topic. I think James Singleton is freaking badddddddd blanky tee blank. He does AWESOME. I think they should let him just play. He can put people in the seats with those dunks. Most suprising was those jump shots he was hitting at the end of the orlando game and I saw him sink a couple in other games. Ewing and Singleton just need to shoot the darn ball and we can win............


----------



## Kapt Clipper (Jul 9, 2005)

singleton's minutes should be increased but as someone said, shared w/ Q ross...his j is good within 15ft and his rebounding is way over any of the other sf's...there must be a way to play him when the matchups favor him but that's up to coach mike.


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

if artest comes on board, singleton will be glued to the bench unless wilcox somehow is in the deal. But then again with rebraca coming back too, that wont be much of an issue either. I dont care if singleton gets 30 minutes or not...i just NEVER want to see Korolev or mccarty playing SF before this guy.


----------



## G-Force (Jan 4, 2005)

I remember when Singleton played well early in the season as well. Is there any good reason why he is not getting more minutes with Maggette out?


G-Force


----------



## M-Blade (Oct 19, 2005)

There is no good reason... that's what's so frustrating about it. Singleton should eat up all of McCarty's and Korolev's minutes because he's far more skilled than the two of them and isn't getting nearly enough time on the floor right now.


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

well i do like James work ethic...and his rebounding is great....


as for Livingston PEOPLE HYPED HIM TOO MUCH SINCE THE FIRST game i saw him play 

he aint going to be **** in this league...i am starting to hate him just for being labeled

the franchise n this n that ****....he is just another player......a bench player at that...


geesh it gets me mad....

i would trade him in a second....


----------



## Roscoe_Clipps (Nov 11, 2005)

ElMarroAfamado, make a ****ing thread about how you don't like Livingston instead of going on about it in every ****in topic. This one is about James Singleton for ****s sake give it a rest.
Until you beat him one on one.
Shut the **** up.


----------



## ClipsBetterthanLakes (Aug 15, 2005)

Singleton better get at least 30 minutes tonight, if he doesn't, I'm going to be very upset with Dun.
Even if we win, Singleton should be part of this success.


----------



## ClipsBetterthanLakes (Aug 15, 2005)

Singleton has already given us a lift with his 6 rebounds and a very nice block shot in the first half. He pickec up 13 minutes in the first half. 6 rebounds in 13 minutes, not bad so far....


----------



## TheClipSHow11 (Jul 22, 2004)

ElMarroAfamado said:


> well i do like James work ethic...and his rebounding is great....
> 
> 
> as for Livingston PEOPLE HYPED HIM TOO MUCH SINCE THE FIRST game i saw him play
> ...


Call Lenscrafters.....


----------



## loi888 (Dec 28, 2004)

Has anyone seen his warm ups before the game? I have and let me tell you, he can get up there! He's dunking that basketball with the greatest of ease. He is so fun to watch. I try to come to the game early just to see this kid warm up coz Dunleavy is not using him a lot. My guess is Coach Dunleavy knows the level of talent that Singleton has therefore he's just saving him for last. An unknown factor to the other team when it counts the most. Just like when Tayshaun Prince was to the Pistons a fews years back. No one knew who he was or what he can do till the '04 playoffs. I think James Singleton's time will come, eventually.


----------



## Roscoe_Clipps (Nov 11, 2005)

Also, I know he is on a two year contract but perhaps we are trying to save him from the rest of league so when he is a free agent we can re-sign him cheap without any competition...


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

is there an nba email address that we can bombard with requests to have him be considered for the dunk competition?


----------



## choiboi46 (Jan 12, 2006)

I would like to see him in tha dunk contest........I think Dunleavys not playin him so Pacers wouldnt see tha player in him or else pacers would be demanding singleton rather than wilcox........and we would all keep singleton over wilcox


----------



## ClipsBetterthanLakes (Aug 15, 2005)

Singleton was a major reason we won our last game. He is a instant spark!!!!!!!!


----------



## ClipsBetterthanLakes (Aug 15, 2005)

Why didnt Singleton get any minutes against the Jazz? 3 minutes is not going to cut it. I just don't think Dun likes James or something.

Livingston and Ross are throwing up bricks and arent bringing any production to the lineup. At least James can clean up boards and get us second chances. I'm very pissed that James isnt getting any minutes.


----------



## sipclip (Jan 21, 2005)

He didn't get minutes because Dun is a moron simple as that. If Singleton gets 15-20 minutes the game wouldn't even have been close. I would really like to here Dun's justification for not giving him minutes.


----------



## ClipsBetterthanLakes (Aug 15, 2005)

Why won't DUN give Singleton Big minutes? In 18 minutes, he gets us 8 points and 8 rebounds. I'm starting to believe he isn't giving James big minutes, because he might give Ralph Lawler a heart attack, with is rim rattling dunks. Did you hear how excited Ralph Lawler got, when he had that put back in 4th. That was an amazing play!!!

I think James can be a double/double every night, if he got Corey type minutes. DAMN it DUN, you are blowing our season.

I think James has more spectacular dunks than Miki Moore of last year.


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

I wish wilcox had singleton's timing.


----------



## leidout (Jul 13, 2005)

Singleton is easily the best player off the bench at this point.

Livingston has been tanking it, Ross is still finding new ways to suck offensively, Wilcox.... no, Rebraca doesn't play, McCarty needs to get slapjacked the next time he tosses up a brick.

Dunleavy's plan is retarded, the only other player to show some sparks of life is Korolev, who "surprisingly" also seems to be glued to the bench.


----------



## Kapt Clipper (Jul 9, 2005)

leidout said:


> Singleton is easily the best player off the bench at this point.
> 
> Livingston has been tanking it, Ross is still finding new ways to suck offensively, Wilcox.... no, Rebraca doesn't play, McCarty needs to get slapjacked the next time he tosses up a brick.
> 
> Dunleavy's plan is retarded, the only other player to show some sparks of life is Korolev, who "surprisingly" also seems to be glued to the bench.


i would say ewing's not bad...korolev tho i think is a project especially after his dismal "guarding" of barbosa last nite and for that matter any player he currently tries to guard...agreed that singleton gives a great lift to the team and he can board!


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

http://www.latimes.com/sports/basketball/nba/clippers/la-sp-cliprep22jan22,1,6570042.story?coll=la-headlines-sports-nba-clippe 



> "His effort, his energy, is definitely very apparent," Dunleavy said after practice Saturday in the Spectrum health club at El Segundo. "I'd like to hear anybody's argument who says it isn't."





> "So far, the minutes he's gotten have been particularly because of matchups with smaller power forwards, but he may deserve a shot at other guys," Dunleavy said. "He may deserve a shot at matchups that maybe you wouldn't think are in his favor."


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

i find it shocking and apalling that it has taking dunleavvy this long to figure out the benefits of singleton. And this is singleton being a worse dribbler than kaman, and with singleton having no confidence in his outside shot (wasnt he a decent 3 point shooter in italy). If he ever develops handles and confidence in his shot, he could be better than bobby simmons who basically had a great mid range game.


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

oh brother. so right after dulneavvy FINALLY for the first time admits singletons value on the court, how many minutes does singleton get the next day? 1.


----------



## ClipsBetterthanLakes (Aug 15, 2005)

Dun has something against James. I'm not sure what the problem is.


----------



## ClipsBetterthanLakes (Aug 15, 2005)

This kid could be a star. I wish the announcers would quit saying energy and say if he got the time, he could be a great player. That's the bottom line.


----------



## Kapt Clipper (Jul 9, 2005)

singleton deserves more pt...last nite's game was 7 pts, 8 rebounds in 18 min including 1 thunderous put back dunk that brought the crowd to its feet...that's what it's all about; 100% effort each and every time and keeping your home fans enthusiastic about the team...how could you not let out a "DAMN!!" when he did that (and almost had a second one that would have caused a riot in staples!)...we gotta get this guy more minutes...period!


----------



## Serg LeMagnifique (Aug 23, 2005)

The second dunk would have been more spectacular than the first. I think he should get at least 15 minutes every game. He is a tremendous rebounder and plays good defense. We can't say that he doesn't have a mid range because most of the shots he has taken so far have gone in.


----------



## ClipsBetterthanLakes (Aug 15, 2005)

Okay, here is what I have to say. Singleton is my favorite player, case closed. Don't get me wrong, I like brand, mags and ET. But Singleton's work ethic and effort is awesome. I support his career and think he should be a great one, if the opportunity arises.


----------



## joser (Nov 29, 2005)

i remember singleton starting a few games. maybe one or two but i believe he didnt do too well. imo, he's more effecient coming off the bench. anyway, singleton can be a a great player one day.


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

as mike smith said, hes a great "energy player" Usually that play comes from the PG like what boykins does for denver. But this guy can bring the energy from his position off of the bench because of his rebounding and putbacks.


----------



## PAIDNFULL23 (Jul 9, 2005)

He has the potential to be a poor man's Shawn Marion, if not as good as him.


----------



## ClipsBetterthanLakes (Aug 15, 2005)

Singleton is awesome!!!

Like I said before, let him play and he can bring the right contributions to help us win. Let's just keep giving 110% effort every night with our squad now, lead by energy by Singy and we will do great.

I believe we are headed to something special this year.

spanked the nuggets on back to backs


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Singleton played very nice defense tonight against Melo. He really got Melo to miss a lot of shots.


----------



## arenas809 (Feb 13, 2003)

PAIDNFULL23 said:


> He has the potential to be a poor man's Shawn Marion, if not as good as him.


?????????????????????


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

I wish singleton would shoot 200 3's in practice every day. He would become dominating if he could. It would really stretch defenses out. Right now they pretty much dont have to guard him at all since he hasnt proven to be a post nor jump shooting big time threat. Much of his points comes on put backs, last second shot clock shots, etc. 

Imagine if he could develop a brian cook type game from the outside to go with his offensive putbacks. .


----------



## Serg LeMagnifique (Aug 23, 2005)

I think he already is capable of doing it. If you look at his past games he has shown that he could make the outside shot. People who saw him play in Europe said that he could hit the 3 point shot too. The reason he is not taking those shots it's because at this time Dunleavy wants him in to play defense and grab reboundS at both sides of the court. You could tell that's all he really is out there for because he doesn't look for his shot, unless time is running out. The majority of his points come that way and on putbacks.


----------



## DaFranchise (Jun 29, 2005)

Serg LeMagnifique said:


> I think he already is capable of doing it. If you look at his past games he has shown that he could make the outside shot. People who saw him play in Europe said that he could hit the 3 point shot too. The reason he is not taking those shots it's because at this time Dunleavy wants him in to play defense and grab reboundS at both sides of the court. You could tell that's all he really is out there for because he doesn't look for his shot, unless time is running out. The majority of his points come that way and on putbacks.


I think so too. He made a couple on nice jumpers last night and his shot looks good.


----------



## ClipsBetterthanLakes (Aug 15, 2005)

Go back to my first post of this thread, part of it here....



ClipsBetterthanLakes said:


> I believe James Singleston could easily fill Corey's role and actually possible have less turnovers and get more rebounds. The only thing I would worry about is that he would get in foul trouble a lot. But Coach Dunleavy should play JAMES SINGLETON 36 minutes to 40 minutes a game and just let him play.
> 
> So again, James Singleton, of course will make his errors on the court, but just let him play and he will match the production of Corey and Simmons of last year.


Without Singleton's contribution last night we wouldn't have even come close to winning the game in Miami. I really think Singleton can be a great player for the Clippers now and in the future. He has a passion for the game.


----------



## squeemu (Jan 25, 2006)

Singleton has a lot of potential, but after tonight's game we are shown that he still has work to do to be consistent, just like most of the Clipper bench. With three minutes left, 2 points, 2 rebounds, and 5 fouls.


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

still have to start him though. What are they like 7-1 when he starts or something like that?


----------



## arenas809 (Feb 13, 2003)

yamaneko said:


> still have to start him though. What are they like 7-1 when he starts or something like that?


This reasoning is idiotic.

That's like saying, the Pistons have been one of the best basketball teams in the league since Darko has been on the team, so obviously they should keep Darko.

Brand and Cassell been ballin out of control, and our young center has finally become better than serviceable, that's why we've been winning ballgames, not because Singleton has been starting.


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

No, its not idiotic. You continuing to be negative and try to pick fights, maybe, but that reasoning is not idiotic. Darko is not a starter. Darko does not have an impact on the pistons. Singleton does do both. They won some great games when he started starting. His presense was felt on both sides of the floor. Teams had to start watching where he is at instead of leaving him to double without thinking about it. On the defense, his size has started to pay dividends. Then for one game dunleavvy doesnt start him, the clippers fall down big in the first quarter, and dont quite recover enough to win the game. so they put him back in the starting lineup again, and they win. If its not broke dont fix it. If the clippers start loosing winnable games with him in the starting lineup, then you try something else. But until then you go with what works. Kaman was doing great even in the loosing streak (by the way, calling play that has him putting up better numbers than most centers in the league in january, "serviceable" is strange in itself). Points wise, brand and cassell are doing their thing, but who is to say that its not because of singleton's presence. He surely has a factor in that....at least more so than anyone else you could start in his place. If you want to argue that Q Ross has more of an impact starting over him, or perhaps shaun livingston, go ahead. Dont come here calling names, or else your posts will start getting deleted again.


----------



## arenas809 (Feb 13, 2003)

yamaneko said:


> No, its not idiotic. You continuing to be negative and try to pick fights, maybe, but that reasoning is not idiotic. Darko is not a starter. Darko does not have an impact on the pistons. Singleton does do both. They won some great games when he started starting. His presense was felt on both sides of the floor. Teams had to start watching where he is at instead of leaving him to double without thinking about it. On the defense, his size has started to pay dividends. Then for one game dunleavvy doesnt start him, the clippers fall down big in the first quarter, and dont quite recover enough to win the game. so they put him back in the starting lineup again, and they win. If its not broke dont fix it. If the clippers start loosing winnable games with him in the starting lineup, then you try something else. But until then you go with what works. Kaman was doing great even in the loosing streak (by the way, calling play that has him putting up better numbers than most centers in the league in january, "serviceable" is strange in itself). Points wise, brand and cassell are doing their thing, but who is to say that its not because of singleton's presence. He surely has a factor in that....at least more so than anyone else you could start in his place. If you want to argue that Q Ross has more of an impact starting over him, or perhaps shaun livingston, go ahead. Dont come here calling names, or else your posts will start getting deleted again.


So if the sky is blue, I'm supposed to say it's green, because YOU, the all mighty moderator says so?

No...

I call it idiotic because it is.

This team goes as Cassell and Brand go, if they have bad games, we lose, period.

Singleton contributes, but we don't need production from him to win ballgames, so to say that when he starts this is our record, and that's why he should continue starting is specious reasoning.

Why don't you go pick up a rock and keep it in your hand for 24 hours and tell me if any tigers come near you, and after they don't, I guess you can sell the rock and say hey it keeps tigers away.


----------



## ClipsBetterthanLakes (Aug 15, 2005)

Cassell and Brand are expected to bring their "A" game every night, but when you can find unlikely sources (souch has hustle, unselfishness, momentum plays, energy and fundamentals) you can contribute to the team. His statement of keeping Singleton in the line-up is not idiotic, it is a solid decision by DUN to follow this 7-1 trend.

:clap:


----------



## arenas809 (Feb 13, 2003)

ClipsBetterthanLakes said:


> Cassell and Brand are expected to bring their "A" game every night, but when you can find unlikely sources (souch has hustle, unselfishness, momentum plays, energy and fundamentals) you can contribute to the team. His statement of keeping Singleton in the line-up is not idiotic, it is a solid decision by DUN to follow this 7-1 trend.
> 
> :clap:


Making a contribution and being a reason the team is winning are two different things.

With the way Brand and Cassell are playing right now, we're tough to beat.

If Singleton were averaging 18 and 10 through the stretch, that statement might have more validity to it, but to say when he starts we're 7-1 so he should keep starting is just like the few times I've had a quarter in my pocket, something good has happened to me.

It's purely coincidental, it's not that you had some magic quarter.

He did nothing in the first Denver game or last night against Orlando, nothing in the 2 Golden State games, that's 4 out of our last 6 wins (that I can think of off the top of my head) where we won and he was virtually a non factor.


----------



## leidout (Jul 13, 2005)

You're all wrong, Singleton starting is working out not because he's winning games for the clippers, but because he's not the absolute black hole of talent at SF that Ross & Livingston have been lately. 

Simply by not being a negative, he's helping the team win big. But arenas is definitely right, with Brand & Cassell playing the way they have lately, we'd still be 7-1, the games would just be a little closer than most of the blowouts lately.


----------



## ClipsBetterthanLakes (Aug 15, 2005)

I do believe Singy contributes more when he is on the court with Brand, Cassell and Mobley. He doesnt make stupid plays. The key killer, "TURNOVER", doesnt pop up every other play.

Those are momentum killers, when you have TO's. The player that has been really dissappointing is Shaun Livingston. He has been fouling a lot lately and also turning the ball over. I know ever other game he gets a quick pass to wilcox for a dunk, but he really has played horrible. His first game back against OK/NO hornets, he killed us. I think he had 4 foul in the 2nd quarter.

I do think he is starting to hit some shots, but I still like Ewing more at this point.


----------



## ClipsBetterthanLakes (Aug 15, 2005)

Singleton was huge in the WIN vs. the Raptors. His line was awesome in the box score.
23 minutes 12 points | 4-5 FG 4-4 FT | 11 boards 3 offense 2 steals


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

i love it how every time singleton does something lawler always confuses him with the other "ton": livingston, then he has to correct himself. Happened like 3 times in a row during the radio broadcast last game and even lawler keeps saying, when am i going to stop doing that...


----------

